# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [Video] ΒΙΝΤΕΟ PANASONIC-ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗΣ

## MARIOSR

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα! Έχω ένα παλιό βίντεο Panasonic στο σπίτι, το οποίο δούλευε με τηλεόραση crt.
Τα χρόνια πέρασαν κ άλλαξα τηλεοράσεις... Δε μπορώ να το συνδέσω με καμία επίπεδη τηλεόραση. 
Το βίντεο έχει scart! Τί κάνω λάθος??? Σας έχει συμβεί?

----------


## Poshnjari

> Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα! Έχω ένα παλιό βίντεο Panasonic στο σπίτι, το οποίο δούλευε με τηλεόραση crt.
> Τα χρόνια πέρασαν κ άλλαξα τηλεοράσεις... Δε μπορώ να το συνδέσω με καμία επίπεδη τηλεόραση. 
> Το βίντεο έχει scart! Τί κάνω λάθος??? Σας έχει συμβεί?


το βίντεο παίζει κανονικά; δοκίμασε να το συνδέσεις με καλώδια rca

----------


## MARIOSR

Καλημέρα! Ναι, λειτουργεί μια χαρά. Θα το δοκιμάσω ..... Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## MARIOSR

Καλησπέρα! Δοκίμασα με καλώδια rca. Δε θέλει να συνδεθεί!!

----------


## georgis

Βαλτο με rf.καναλι 36 (αν δεν εχει πειρχτει) στα αναλογικα καναλια.

----------


## mikemtb73

Μήπως έχεις λάθος καλώδιο SCART --> rca ?
Κάποια έχουν 3 κάποια 6 καλώδια. Το out θα πρέπει να συνδέσεις.
Δεν μας είπες τι τηλεόρασης έχεις και που βάζεις το rca. Μια φωτο θα βοηθούσε

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## MARIOSR

Καλημέρα! Το βίντεο έχει έξοδο scart και επίσης την παλιά έξοδο που έφευγε το καλώδιο της κεραίας, για να πάει στην είσοδο της κεραίας της τηλεόρασης. Θα δοκιμάσω αυτό που λέει και ο Γιώργος, και θα βγάλω και φώτος!

----------


## Papas00zas

Αν η τηλεόραση έχει rca χρειάζεται μόνο προσαρμογέας από scart σε rca αν και μου φαίνεται περίεργο να μην έχει scart πάνω της.

----------


## MARIOSR

Καλημέρα στην ομάδα! Τελικά έξανα αυτό που μου είπε ο Γιώργος. Συνέδεσα από scart σε scart , και επέλεξα το κανάλι ref.36 από τα αναλογικά. Δούλεψε! Ήρθε εικόνα και ήχος! Βέβαια η εικόνα θυμίζει λίγο ασπρόμαυρη, σε όλες τις κασέτες που δοκίμασα....χωρίς να βρίσκω την αιτία. 'Αλλαξα και την αναλογία της οθόνης σε 4:3 για να είναι και πιο ρεαλιστική η εικόνα .. Ελπίζω να τα έκανα σωστά...

----------


## mikemtb73

> scart σε scart... κανάλι rf.36  Δούλεψε!..


Καινούργια κόλπα... μπράβο πάντως



Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## Papas00zas

> Καινούργια κόλπα... μπράβο πάντως
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


 :Confused1:

----------


## nyannaco

Αναφέρεται στο συντονισμό του SCART στο κανάλι 36  :Rolleyes:

----------


## georgis

Τα εχει μπερδεψει.βαλε φωτο πισω στην tv και πισω απο το video.στο video διπλα στο μερος που εβαλες το καλωδιο της κεραιας εχει ενα βιδακι.ρυθμιζεις το καναλι απο αυτο,με πλαστικο κατσαβιδακι αν εχεις.

----------

